

How to Write a Company Blog - mindplunge
http://valleywag.com/370014/how-to-write-for-your-companys-blog

======
pg
I can't tell if this is a parody or not. Is it?

~~~
iamdave
The internet has officially come full circle.

------
emmett
This is the first ValleyWag article I've read that wasn't a complete waste of
time.

------
stillmotion
Or just do what 37 Signals does and write something like SVN.

~~~
pchristensen
Why are people downvoting this? Jealous of their success? Hate the smugness?
Regardless, people in the Rails, entrepreneur, _and_ design communities, like
the stuff they write. They have 85K subscribers and it is a huge part of their
marketing. 85K subscribers drives a lot of traffic, referrals, and awareness.

Anyone seriously interested in promoting their product should take a good long
look at the success 37s has had with SVN. It's no different than pg's
arguments about Lisp.

~~~
wallflower
I agree. At our annual conference, we have users that like and a few who hate
our application. I think you can't have a successful product (as ours is)
without having passionate users and critics in your community..

If you want to be jealous of a company, be jealous of Threadless.com - if you
haven't heard of their crowd-sourcing runaway-to-a-private-island type of
success, google it and weep :)

~~~
pchristensen
Threadless' business model takes my breath away.

